# Analogbaugruppe



## magmaa (9 Juni 2007)

Hallo ich soll folgende frage beantworten kann mir jemand weiter helfen:

 Was ist bei der Verarbeitung von analogen Signalen hinsichtlich der Signal-Form und -Frequenz zu beachten?


----------



## Raydien (9 Juni 2007)

Messbereiche?
Störfestigkeit?


----------



## magmaa (9 Juni 2007)

Ist das ne anwort oder ne frage?

Messbereiche?
Störfestigkeit?


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Juni 2007)

magmaa schrieb:


> Was ist bei der Verarbeitung von analogen Signalen hinsichtlich der Signal-Form und -Frequenz zu beachten?


 
Was denkst du denn ?



> Messbereiche?
> Störfestigkeit?


 
Vielleicht beides ...


----------



## magmaa (9 Juni 2007)

ok aber hilft mir auch nicht wirklich weitter


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Juni 2007)

OK, mal anders ...
Was ist die Aufgabe einer Analog-Baugruppe ?
Wie arbeitet sie ...?


----------



## magmaa (9 Juni 2007)

Die analogbaugruppe liest anlogwerte ein und wandelt sie in digitale werte um.


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Juni 2007)

OK,
und wie macht sie das ?

Die Antwort auf diese Frage ist im Prinzip der Schlüssel zu deiner Eingangsfrage ...


----------



## magmaa (10 Juni 2007)

Ich denk mal sie macht es mit einer puls-code-modulation.
*
*


----------



## Raydien (10 Juni 2007)

magmaa schrieb:


> puls-code-modulation.


Wat ist dat denn?

nein mit 0-10V oder 0-20mA oder 4-20mA usw. usw. durch ein Meßbereich aus Spannung oder Strom .


Was ist bei diesen kleinen Signalen, wenn ich die anschließe und verabeiten möchte wohl wichtig?


----------



## magmaa (10 Juni 2007)

keine ahnung ich steh auf dem schlauch


----------



## Ralle (10 Juni 2007)

Hier mal ein paar Anregungen dazu:
http://www.itwissen.info/fileadmin/user_upload/EBOOKS/2007_05_AD-DAV1.pdf
http://www.emk.tu-darmstadt.de/uploads/media/AD-DA-Wandler_01.pdf
http://www.ims.uni-karlsruhe.de/download/ad-da.pdf
http://www.fh-wedel.de/~si/seminare/ss02/Ausarbeitung/9.digitalaudio/audio1.htm#1.3
http://www.bet.de/lexikon/begriffe/AnalogDigitalWandlung.htm

Stichworte auch; Abtasttheorem, Shannon theorem


----------



## magmaa (10 Juni 2007)

ok mit der frequenz ist jetzt klar das die abtastfrequenz doppel so hoch sein sollte wie der signalfrequenz und was hat es mit der signal form auf sich?


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Juni 2007)

Wenn die Abtastfrequenz genauso gross ist wie die Frequenz des Mess-Signals, dann würdest du immer den gleichen Punkt deines Signals messen. Stell dir vor, du hättest ein Sinus-Signal am Eingang. Du würdest immer den gleichen Punkt irgendwo an der Wellenlinie einlesen, dann hättest du als Mess-Ergebnis irgendwas, aber niemals einen korrekten Bezug.
M.E. sollte die Abtastfrq sogar noch viel höher sein (10 x).


----------

